# Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat test



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/ Thought this was very interesting to read.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat *

:thumb: Cool!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat *

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat *

The Goat Rancher magazine has an article on Myotonic's in this month's issue. I like the looks of them better than the Kikos. If I ever had a big ranch and wanted to cross my Boers with something, it would be the Myotonics.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat *

thank you for posting... that was great to read. I just sold 2 wethers that were half boer half myotonic and I am excited to hear how meaty they were...both were pen fed. Myotonics make great crosses with boers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Woohoo to the Myotonic (fainting goat) in the meat goat *

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

